# Update Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks Spiegelung an



## Thunderstom (3. Dezember 2010)

Update vom 5.12.2010
Die Piratenpartei spiegelt mittlerweile auch schon die wikileaks dateien auf dem eigenen Server.
Sie gehen sogar noch einen Schritt weiter und wollen jedem Leaker die Möglichkeit geben, sich auf dieser Platform zu veröffentlichen wenn er seine Daten irgendwo gelöscht sieht.
Da die Piratenparteien aus verschiedenen Ländern dieses so handhaben, wird es wohl keine Möglichkeit geben alle informationen verschwinden zu lassen



Das Vorstandsmitglied Flachshaar sagt dazu: 
 »Wir kämpfen hier für fundamentale
Freiheiten, auch im Internet. Wir werden uns nicht den staatlichen
Versuchen beugen, Information zu zensieren, die Pressefreiheit
einzuschränken oder die Meinungvielfalt und -freiheit zu beschneiden.«

Quelle:
Piratenparteien spiegeln Wikileaks zur weltweiten Unterstützung des Whistleblowings | Piratenpartei Deutschland



Die Piratenpartei Deutschland hat in einer spontan Aktion die domain wikileaks.piratenpartei.de geschaltet.
Damit will sie ihre Stellung als Bürgerechtspartei untermauern.
Fakt ist der Kampf und Wikileaks bleibt interessant auch nachdem Wikileaks jetzt auf einem deutschen Server gehostet ist (nicht auf dem der Piratenpartei).


 »Im Moment findet ein Cyberkrieg statt«, meint Wolfgang Dudda, im
Vorstand der Piratenpartei Deutschlands. »Es werden alle technischen
Register gezogen, um Wikileaks mundtot zu machen. Als Partei der
Bürgerrechte kann die Piratenpartei nicht einfach zusehen. Entsprechend
haben wir dafür gesorgt, dass Wikileaks auch über uns erreichbar bleibt.
Wer seine Moral verlegt hat, der muss deswegen nicht Wikileaks
unauffindbar machen.«


Quelle: Piratenpartei Deutschland hilft Wikileaks | Piratenpartei Deutschland


Was haltet ihr von Wikileaks?


----------



## Gamer_95 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

Gute aktion 
Dann heisst es wohl nicht mehr nur "Sailing for free gaming" sondern auch "Sailing for free press" .


----------



## Skysnake (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

Find ich auch gut, und wenn die Domain jetzt angegriffen wird von irgendwelchen "Hackern" (oder wohl eher US-Behörden etc) dann gibts da, sollte das rauskommen richtig dick kloppe.

Man muss sich ja mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, das eineige Behörden/armerikanische Organisationen für ihn die Todesstrafe fordern  Die ham so einen an der Klatsche...

EDIT: Seh grad das es die Piraten auf Dt sind :whot: hatte vorher nur von den Piraten aus der Schweiz gelesen, das Wikileak nun unter wikileak.ch erreichbar ist. Werden mir immer sympatischer. Vielleicht wähl ich se doch, obwohl die Stimme mehr oder weniger weggeschmissen ist, das sie die 5% Hürde nicht nehmen werden, aber zumindest ein Zeichen!


----------



## King_Sony (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

Find ich auch eine Klasse Aktion


----------



## Nekro (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

Was ist daran gut? 
Wikileaks veröffentlicht zwar die Wahrheit, gefährdet damit jedoch die öffentliche Sicherheit.
Manche Sachen sollten nicht an die große Glocke gehängt werden, was bringt es uns wenn wir wissen was A über B denkt, B sauer ist und A mit Konsequenzen droht und das entwickelt sich weiter?
Dann verwünschen wieder alle Wikileaks, weil die den Stein ins Rollen gebracht haben...


----------



## Sharidan (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*



Nekro schrieb:


> Was ist daran gut?
> Wikileaks veröffentlicht zwar die Wahrheit, gefährdet damit jedoch die öffentliche Sicherheit.
> Manche Sachen sollten nicht an die große Glocke gehängt werden, was bringt es uns wenn wir wissen was A über B denkt, B sauer ist und A mit Konsequenzen droht und das entwickelt sich weiter?
> Dann verwünschen wieder alle Wikileaks, weil die den Stein ins Rollen gebracht haben...



 Was heißt hier, gefährdet die Öffentliche Sicherheit. So nen Schmarrn hab ich lang nimma gehört. Die ganzen Regierungen haben nur die Hosen voll, das ihre Scheiss Aktionen auffliegen, und sie sich endlich mal für den Mist denn sie in all den Jahrzenten Veranstaltet haben, grade stehn müssen. Wikileaks, soll weiter machen, ich finde diese Plattform sehr gut. Solln ruhig mal alle Mächte der welt Zittern, vieleicht kommen dann ein paar auf den Gedanken, das man gewisse Menschenrechte net einfach mit den Füßen treten darf.


----------



## Skysnake (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

Es ist aber richtig, das sowas an die Öffentlichkeit kommt.

Die Regierungen der Welt, vorallem die USA, aber auch unsere haben viel zu viele Geheimnisse inzwischen. Die Bürger werden doch nur noch belogen.

Was würd ich dafür geben, die interna aus den Parteien offen vor mir zu haben, wie dort schon vor den Wahlen klar ist, das alles erstunken und erlogen ist, was sie einem vor der Wahl versprechen...

Oder bei den ganzen Vorstandsposten und den Aufsichtsräten unserer Politiker.... Da würd mich auch so manches interessieren. Mindestesns 50% der ganzen Politiker gehört doch eigentlich in den Knast...

Man muss immer differenzieren. Wikileak veröffentlicht (zumindest bisher, undich hoffe es bleibt auch dabei, da das der Gedanken zu wieder läuft) nur Sachen, die die Bürger angehen, und wenns nur darum geht das sich diese eine objektive Meinung bilden können.

Oder wie wärs mit so manchem Medikamentenskandal? Wenn da Papiere rauskommen würden, das die Pharmaunternehmen doch früher wussten das Medikamente gefährlich sind, oder völlig wirkungslos. Oder das Regierungsstellen von diesen bestochen werden etc etc.

So kannste grad weiter machen. So etwas wie Wikileaks ist schon viel zu lange überfällig, damit die Regierungen und überhaupt die Mächtigen schnallen, das sie eben die Bürger nicht mehr belügen und betrügen können, sondern ALLES früher oder später raus kommt.

Genauso mit Steuersünder daten. Immer her damit. Die Leute schaden dem kleinen Mann...


----------



## Thunderstom (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

@skysnake bzgl 5% sei dir mal da nicht so sicher die Piraten expandieren in letzter Zeit recht stark und hatten sogar nen guten Programmparteitag

@Nekro
Du möchtest also lieber das der normalbürger dumm bleibt und das uns die Lobbyisten alles verkaufen können 
Dann verabschiede dich aber auch von dem Gedanken ballerspiele zocken zu können^^


----------



## Freestyler808 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

super Sache


----------



## Nekro (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*



Thunderstom schrieb:


> Du möchtest also lieber das der normalbürger dumm bleibt und das uns die Lobbyisten alles verkaufen können



Nein, ich spreche explizit das Thema der "Lästergeschichten der Länder an".
Wenn das Land so denkt, ok, soll es aber auch dort bleiben und nicht im Netz veröffentlicht werden.
Scheich XYZ schnürrt dem Land XY das Öl ab, weil die gesagt haben er sei dick. Toll, und dann? Gibt Mecker und irgendwann richtig große Streitereien, im schlimmsten Fall ernsthaftere Konsequenzen.
Gerade ist es wichtig das die großen Nationen zusammenarbeiten mit Blick auf Nordkorea und Iran und wer noch alles Mist baut, da kann man nicht noch einen Krisenherd erzeugen indem man die großen Weltmächte gegeneinander aufhetzt.

Was andere Informationen betrifft, die an uns gerichtet sind, Stichwort Medikamente, *bin ich total dafür* das dies veröffentlicht wird oder wo uns allen was vorgegaugelt wird. Aber was soll es bringen die privaten Eindrücke mancher Politiker zu veröffentlichen....


----------



## Z3NDO (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

Klasse Aktion
Kostenlose Werbung für uns Piraten


----------



## Progs-ID (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

Es kann zu Konsequenzen kommen. In den letzten Tagen ist aber immer wieder betont worden, das alles beim alten bleibt. Deutschland und Amerika vertragen sich weiterhin. Und das ist auch gut so. Falls mir etwas entgangen ist, verbessert mich bitte.

Ich finde es aber total bescheuert, das Julian Paul Assange jetzt wegen einer anderen Sache gesucht wird. Ich weiß nicht, was da draußen in der Welt sonst noch abgeht. Aber genau einen Tag nach der Veröffentlichung der _"geheimen"_ Dokumente kommt raus, das er in Schweden etwas sehr unrechtmäßiges getan haben soll... Ich weiß nicht... 

Und wer hat geplaudert: Westerwelles Büroleiter... 

@ Topic:
Finde die Aktion der Piraten auch gut.


----------



## Thunderstom (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*



Nekro schrieb:


> Nein, ich spreche explizit das Thema der "Lästergeschichten der Länder an".
> Aber was soll es bringen die privaten Eindrücke mancher Politiker zu veröffentlichen....



Wir sprechen von der Demokratie und da sind die Bürger die vertreter des Volkes!
Und warum sollte es das Volk nicht etwas angehen was ihre Vertreter die sie wählen denken
Ich würde zum Beispiel niemanden wählen der andere Regierungschefs beleidigt
Von daher finde ich wikileaks gut


----------



## Hackman (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

Ist das jetzt eigentlich nur eine Weiterleitung? Oder haben sie die Seite gespiegelt?
Bin leider da nicht so der Fachmann auf dem Gebiet um das selber herauszufinden. 
Wenn es nur ne Weiterleitung ist, dann ist wäre doch Dilettantismus [weil es immer noch im Nullkommanix auf Behördendruck vom Server verschwiden könnte]. Nur mal wieder auf den fahrenden Zug aufspringen und für sich selber Werbung machen. 
Die Piraten haben gute Ansätze aber ihre Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist erbärmlich, ich sag nur Tauss.


----------



## Julianus2008 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

Naja, Wikileaks hat ja eigentlich eine Deutsche Domain (Wikileaks.de).... das mit der Vergewaltigung der zwei Schwedinnen kommt mir auch irgenwie komisch vor.... Ach, was für ein Zufall!


----------



## Progs-ID (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*



Julianus2008 schrieb:


> Naja, Wikileaks hat ja eigentlich eine Deutsche Domain (Wikileaks.de).... das mit der Vergewaltigung der zwei Schwedinnen kommt mir auch irgenwie komisch vor.... Ach, was für ein Zufall!


Sind's jetzt eine oder zwei? 

Im Übrigen glaube ich nicht, dass die Ermittler ihn so schnell finden werden.


----------



## Thunderstom (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

Ich glaube nicht das die Piraten das verschwinden lassen werden, aber was meinst du genau mit Tauss? Seine Verurteilung?


----------



## replax (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*



Progs-ID schrieb:


> Sind's jetzt eine oder zwei?
> 
> Im Übrigen glaube ich nicht, dass die Ermittler ihn so schnell finden werden.


haben sie schon, er ist im süd-osten englands...
die haben nur keinen haftbefehl gegen ihn erlassen, er war nur auf der "roten" liste von interpol, bedeutet das man über seinen aufenthaltsort bescheid wissen will.


----------



## Hardrunner (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

nicht wikileaks sind dann gefährlich weil sie das veröffentlichen, sondern die behörden und alle anderen die dafür verantwortlich sind, eine solche daten ansammlung zu erstellen..

oder wollt ihr trotz demokratie nicht wissen was sache ist?  die wissen eh viel mehr als wir und verheimlichen alles, "zu gefährlich für den kleinen mann".. 

und ich denke, dass vermutlich in nächster zeit mal von einem unfall berichtet wird (assanger), wenn wikileaks weiter aktiv bleibt *pfui*


----------



## Antalos (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

auch wenn ich kein sympathisant der PP bin finde ich die aktion gut!
-allerdings interessiert mich, was in der Lebensversicherung steht, die es ja geben soll...


----------



## DirtyOli (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*



Sharidan schrieb:


> Was heißt hier, gefährdet die Öffentliche Sicherheit. So nen Schmarrn hab ich lang nimma gehört. Die ganzen Regierungen haben nur die Hosen voll, das ihre Scheiss Aktionen auffliegen, und sie sich endlich mal für den Mist denn sie in all den Jahrzenten Veranstaltet haben, grade stehn müssen. Wikileaks, soll weiter machen, ich finde diese Plattform sehr gut. Solln ruhig mal alle Mächte der welt Zittern, vieleicht kommen dann ein paar auf den Gedanken, das man gewisse Menschenrechte net einfach mit den Füßen treten darf.




So lächerlich was du da erzählst. Es gibt nunmal Daten die nicht an die öffentlichkeit gehören. Für dich sind Firmen und Regierungen einfach alle nur Böse oder? Jaja die Bösen.... schaffen wir das doch alles ab und leben wie in der Steinzeit? Is das besser für dich? Du legst eine denklogik an den Tag wie ein Grundschüler.

Klar wird hier zum Teil die öffentliche Sicherheit beeinträchtigt, bin jetzt aber zu faul für dich hier Szenarien niederzuschreiben die enstehen könnten.

Du bist bestimmt auch so einer der etwas gegen Google Street View hat weil doch da so "viel" (in der Realität aber garnichts) preis gegeben wird. Und hier bist du für die total nicht Geheimhaltung wirklich Kritischer daten.

Wikileaks ist einfach Bullshit, kostet Firmen (und deren Mitarbeitern) viel Geld (und Arbeitsplätze) genauso wie dem Steuerzahler.


----------



## Thunderstom (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

@Anthalos
Was meinst du mit Lebensversicherung?
Doch wohl nicht das angebliche Bedingungslose grundeinkommen was den piraten unterstellt wird?
Das haben die nämlich nie abgeschlossen


----------



## Jakob (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*



Nekro schrieb:


> Was ist daran gut?
> Wikileaks veröffentlicht zwar die Wahrheit, gefährdet damit jedoch die öffentliche Sicherheit.
> Manche Sachen sollten nicht an die große Glocke gehängt werden, was bringt es uns wenn wir wissen was A über B denkt, B sauer ist und A mit Konsequenzen droht und das entwickelt sich weiter?
> Dann verwünschen wieder alle Wikileaks, weil die den Stein ins Rollen gebracht haben...


 
Sehe ich in vielen Teilen genauso. Es gibt gewisse Dinge, die nicht umsonst Top Secret sind, da z.B. im Falle einer Veröffentlichung viele Menschen sterben könnten.
Natürlich bin ich für Offenheit und mag es nicht, wenn der Staat mir etwas vorenthält, aber stellt euch mal den Extremfall vor. Amerika startet einen kleinen Angriff auf einen für sie bedrohlichen Militärstützpunkt und zerstört ihn, da die Russen ein Projekt gestartet haben, was der USA gefährlich werden kann. Dabei vertuscht die USA diese Aktion und lässt es wie einen Unfall aussehen. Kurze Zeit später kommt diese Aktion durch Wikileaks ans Licht. Und dann haben wir zwei Dinge die sich gegenüberstehen. Auf der einen Seite besteht eine konkrete Gefahr einen 3. Weltkrieges und auf der anderen Seite die Informierung von Personen die Informationen haben wollen, die weder für sie bestimmt sind noch ihnen wirklich etwas bringen.

Informationsfreiheit ist das eine und meiner Meinung nach sehr wichtig, aber wenn Menschenleben gefährdet sind, dann muss man auch kritisch damit umgehen. Und Top Secret sind diese Unterlagen wie man sieht nicht umsonst. Mein Beispiel ist sicher viel zu überspitzt, aber auch im kleinen könne zu viele Informationen für die falschen Menschen manchmal sehr gefährlich werden.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

Prinzipiell ne super Sache, allerdings haben die schwer bei unseren Nachbarn in den Bergen abgeschaut: Die Schweizer Piraten haben schon früher die Domain wikileaks.ch registriert und der Organisation angeboten, künftig soll darüber die offizielle Webseite laufen, nachdem die aus den USA vertrieben wurden, so zumindest mein Kenntnisstand.


----------



## butter_milch (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

@Thunderstom: Vielleicht solltest du auch erwähnen warum das so gut ist


----------



## Thunderstom (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

@Buttermilch
In wievern meinst du das?


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

Dafür gibts von mir 3 fette  für die Piratenpartei von mir


----------



## Infernalracing (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

Ich finde das ist eine gute Sache, Gestern habe ich die Umfrage zur Wikileaks veröffentlichung auf Tagesschau.de gesehen und hätte Kotzen können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

Welche Umfrage denn, hast du einen Link dazu?


----------



## Schrotti (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

Hier liegt WikiLeags.org aktuell.

WikiLeaks


----------



## Progs-ID (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*



replax schrieb:


> haben sie schon, er ist im süd-osten englands...
> die haben nur keinen haftbefehl gegen ihn erlassen, er war nur auf der "roten" liste von interpol, bedeutet das man über seinen aufenthaltsort bescheid wissen will.


Dann lügen die Medien aber. 
Im Fernsehen kam eben die Meldung, dass man immer noch nicht so genau weiß, wo er ist. Klar, es gibt Gerüchte, dass er sich im ?Südosten? von Großbritannien aufhält. Aber wer weiß das schon so genau.


----------



## Jakob (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

Aber bitte versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bin nicht prinzipiell gegen Wikileaks. Ganz im Gegenteil. Ich finde es gut das auch mal die Praktiken der USA ins Licht der Öffentlichkeit gerückt wird und sie möglicherweise somit etwas daran ändert. Ich will bloß auf die Gefahren hindeuten, die Wikileaks hervorrufen kann.


----------



## Superwip (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*



> haben sie schon, er ist im süd-osten englands...


 
Ja, und Bin Laden ist im Norden Pakistans

Allgemein eine gute Aktion von der Piratenpartei; mich wundert dabei, dass Wikileaks jetzt so schnell beinahe vom Netz genommen wurde; angeblich wird Wikileaks ja von einigen Servern auf der ganzen Welt aus paralell betrieben die ihre Daten regelmäßig abgleichen

Aber selbst wenn der CIA oder wer auch immer es schaffen würde Wikileaks nachhaltig aus dem WWW zu werfen könnte man nicht verhindern, dass Wikileaks seine Informationen weiterverbreitet, etwa über eine E-mail Liste...


----------



## Alexthemafioso (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

em jetzt nochmal zum beispiel mit der Basis der russen,   würdest du sowas, wobei mehrere menschen gestorben wären einfach unter den Teppich kehren ? Sowas nennt sich nicht umsonst Kriegerischer akt.

Amerika hat bei mir Persöhnlich schon lange einen Miesen Beigeschmak, ich meine Alleine schon ihr Provokantes auftreten im Korea konflikt gerade, wieso verdammt müssen die Militär übungen an den Küsten veranstalten?

Wie würden die aus der Wäsche schauen, wenn jetzt Nordkorea mit Russland und China vor dären Küste anfangen würden Militärische Aktionen auszuführen?
Das ist wie Öl ins Feuer Kippen 

Die USA sind das Aroganteste Land das ich kenne,
aber mit ihrer Weltstellung ist es ja Gottseidank bald vorbei, wenn nicht ein Wunder geschiet


----------



## Hackman (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*



Thunderstom schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das die Piraten das verschwinden lassen werden, aber was meinst du genau mit Tauss? Seine Verurteilung?


Naja, alleine dass er KiPo auf seinem Rechner hatte, und gegen ihn ermittelt wurde. Egal ob er am Ende freigesprochen wrd oder nicht, so jemand ist nicht gerade die richtige "Vorführperson" für eine Partei. In der Öffentlichkeit (und sei's der Meinungsmacher _Bild_ mit ihren Berichten vom "Kinderpornoabgeordneten") wirft das ein ganz schlechtes Licht auf eine kleine Nachwuchspartei. Sie hätten ohne mMn mehr Wählerstimmen gewinnen können.


----------



## PurpleACE (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

Zuerst einmal, sei Euch, die hier etwas von Öffentlicher Sicherheit brabbeln gesagt , wenn über 2,5 Millionen Leute Zugriff auf die Daten hatten und das von WL veröffentlichte ja auch nicht als streng Geheim klassifiziert war, kanns ja wohl nicht so tragisch sein. Jedem halbwegs gut arbeitenden Geheimdienst ist das wohl auch bekannt. Und es ist gut das mal etwas Wahrheit ans Licht kommt, denn was die Politiker/Diplomaten in der Öffentlichkeit so von sich geben ist ja wohl keinem "normalem" Menschen mehr verständlich. 
Ich finde es einfach sehr wichtig sich ungefiltert eine eigene Meinung bilden zu können, was leider immer weiter erschwert wird. 
Gibt ja nurnoch ne Handvoll größere Verlage und die sind ja meist Parteitreu, man siehts ja schon gut was bei den "Öffentlich Rechtlichen" so an Politik im Aufsichtsrat sitzt und Wenn da einer nicht das macht was angesagt wird, wird er durch einen "passenden" Ersetzt, da fällt mir z.B. aktuell ein das Schäubles Tochter ja jetz Fernsehfilmchefin  vom SWR wird ;P
Die besten Infos bekomm ich immernoch bei Telepolis oder Fefe.. mal sehn wie lange noch siehe JMStV
MfG: Purple


----------



## Infernalracing (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Welche Umfrage denn, hast du einen Link dazu?


Ja Hier: ARD-Deutschlandtrend


----------



## PurpleACE (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

Hehe, jo genau das meinte ich. Bei deren Umfragen kommt eh immer das raus was die möchten, ich zitiere mal 
"Befragt wurden auch diese Woche wieder 1500 Wahlberechtigte, die Infratest dimap repräsentativ ausgewählt hat." Tjo was für die ARD representativ ist kannst dir ja denken.
Wenn ich in meinem näheren Bekanntenkreis immer mal  ein paar Sachen Anspreche sind da eigentlich alle ehr Kritisch der Regierung gegenüber eingestellt, das zeigt mir dann doch  das sich  nicht alle von den Medien einlullen lassen, hoff ich zumindest.


----------



## MomentInTime (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HytgD_IsqiU


----------



## The_Schroeder (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

Der CIA könnte auch Google fragen wo er ist 
Nein Spass bei Seite, ist ja ne ernstes Thema
Ich find es ebenfalls gut das es Wikileaks gibt da einige Sache glaub ich schonmal gesagt werden sollte, aber wenn ein Politiker mit dem anderen nicht klarkommt ist das halt so,..ich komm ja auch nicht mit jedem klar, bloß da wird irgendwo das Verhältnis zwischen den Ländern beeinträchtigt was halt nicht sein muss, gibt ja genügend Voll***** die die Welt wirklich auf den Kopf stellen könnten.
Aber der Mann hat echt was in der Hose,..sowas zu  veröffentlichen und so,..glaub nicht das das viele tun würden ^^


----------



## butter_milch (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

Wie *unglaublich hirnrissing dumm* müssen Menschen sein, wenn sie der Meinung sind, die Wahrheit hätte keinen Platz in der Demokratie oder sie die Wahrheit ablehnen?! Da hat ja selbst mein Hund Intelligenteres gejault.

Wikileaks ist das Sprachorgan der Wahrheit. Die Organisation zeigt unverblümt was die Obrigkeit tut. Inwiefern ist das schlecht? Wenn diese Menschen dafür nicht angegriffen werden möchten, sollten sie dafür sorgen, dass sie diesen Schwachsinn garnicht erst anstellen!


----------



## Amigo (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

Klasse Aktion, wer sonst außer die Piraten, wer sonst bitte?!? 
Dass ich meine Stimme der richtigen Partei gab ist mir hier wieder bestätigt worden! 

_"Wer kontrolliert die Kontrollierenden?" _

Piraten Ahoi!


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*



DirtyOli schrieb:


> So lächerlich was du da erzählst. Es gibt nunmal Daten die nicht an die öffentlichkeit gehören. Für dich sind Firmen und Regierungen einfach alle nur Böse oder? Jaja die Bösen.... schaffen wir das doch alles ab und leben wie in der Steinzeit? Is das besser für dich? Du legst eine denklogik an den Tag wie ein Grundschüler.
> 
> Klar wird hier zum Teil die öffentliche Sicherheit beeinträchtigt, bin jetzt aber zu faul für dich hier Szenarien niederzuschreiben die enstehen könnten.
> 
> ...



nun ja die einfachste und wahrscheinlich schnellste ist auch die brutalste lösung und ist nach dem vorbild der Kronstädter-Revolution in Russland aufgebaut.(weitere informationen im internet zu finden).


----------



## Citynomad (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

Oh mein Gott. Viele Kommentare hier sind leider einfach nur unqualifiziert und zeugen vom politischen und vor allem diplomatischen Verständnis eines/-r 15-jährigen. Demokratie hat nichts damit zu tun, dass wir alles wissen müssen und schon gar nicht, dass wir persönliche Gedanken unserer Volksvertreter kennen müssen, zumal das ja auch gar nicht alles UNSERE Vertreter sind. 

Kleines banales Beispiel: Wenn Otto Normalmensch seinen Chef nicht leiden kann, ist das ja nichts ungewöhnliches, aber was meint ihr bitte passiert, wenn der Chef jetzt nen Zettel liest der nicht an ihn gerichtet war und auf dem steht, was Otto Normalmensch wirklich über seinen CHef denkt?! Diese Gedanken dürft ihr jetzt mal extrapolieren!

Und meint ihr wirklich, dass ihr wissen müsst, dass der saudi-arabische König "beunruhigt" über das Atomprogramm der Iraner ist und am liebsten hätte, dass die Amerikaner die Anlagen wegbomben und da diese das ablehnen es sonst auch selbst per Bodentruppen erledigen würde?

Diplomatie heißt auch zwischen den Zeilen lesen und beinhaltet nicht immer nur das was direkt geschrieben wird.

Abgesehen davon ist die Wahrheit immer relativ, da sie auf allen Fakten beruht und diese eigentlich fast nie bekannt sind. Schon gar nicht wenn einzelne aus dem Kontext gerissene Schriftstücke veröffentlicht werden.

Weiterhin solltet ihr euch auch mal überlegen, ob ihr nicht wieder nur Schafe seid die der Herde hinterher laufen. Fresst ihr auch einfach alles, was euch vor die Nase gehalten wird? Wer kontrolliert denn die Inhalte dieser "Leaks" oder die Schriftstücke allgemein auf Richtigkeit und Echtheit? Denkt mal drüber nach! 

Welche wirklichen Absichten hat(te) der Gründer von Wikileaks und seine verbleibende Gemeinde? Dass er Hacker ist, macht ihn für mich jetzt nicht vertrauenswürdiger als irgendeinen Politiker, denn auch Hacker haben ihre Motive. Eins davon ist sicherlich in seinem Fall auch Geld. Ohne das kann ja auch er nicht leben. Wer sagt euch denn, dass er kein Spinner ist der mit seinen Leaks an der Gesellschaftsordnung rütteln und Chaos verbreiten will, weil er mehr auf Anarchie oder den Kommunismus steht? (Versteht mich nicht falsch... Kommunismus kann in der Theorie funktionieren und hat auch wirklich viele gute Ideen, scheitert aber in der Praxis immer wenigstens an der "Gleichheit".)

PS: Das was Wikileaks da abzieht hat nichts mehr mit Pressefreiheit zu tun. Die seriöse Presse hat nämlich oftmals noch einen Rest Ethik und überlegt sich was sie wann wie veröffentlichen, da sie sich ihrer Verantwortung bewusst ist und auch Konsequenzen zu "fürchten" hat.


----------



## SwissGTO (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*



Citynomad schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist die Wahrheit immer relativ, da sie auf allen Fakten beruht und diese eigentlich fast nie bekannt sind. Schon gar nicht wenn einzelne aus dem Kontext gerissene Schriftstücke veröffentlicht werden.
> 
> PS: Das was Wikileaks da abzieht hat nichts mehr mit Pressefreiheit zu tun. Die seriöse Presse hat nämlich oftmals noch einen Rest Ethik und überlegt sich was sie wann wie veröffentlichen, da sie sich ihrer Verantwortung bewusst ist und auch Konsequenzen zu "fürchten" hat.



Seh ich genau so


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*



Citynomad schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott. Viele Kommentare hier sind leider einfach nur unqualifiziert und zeugen vom politischen und vor allem diplomatischen Verständnis eines/-r 15-jährigen. Demokratie hat nichts damit zu tun, dass wir alles wissen müssen und schon gar nicht, dass wir persönliche Gedanken unserer Volksvertreter kennen müssen, zumal das ja auch gar nicht alles UNSERE Vertreter sind.
> 
> Kleines banales Beispiel: Wenn Otto Normalmensch seinen Chef nicht leiden kann, ist das ja nichts ungewöhnliches, aber was meint ihr bitte passiert, wenn der Chef jetzt nen Zettel liest der nicht an ihn gerichtet war und auf dem steht, was Otto Normalmensch wirklich über seinen CHef denkt?! Diese Gedanken dürft ihr jetzt mal extrapolieren!


Dein Beispiel hinkt etwas, du schreibst es sind UNSERE Vertreter dessen Gedanken veröffentlich werden, jetzt denk mal scharf nach ist Otto Normalmensch in deinem Bsp. der Vertreter? Nein. Eigentlich müsste Otto einen Zettel finden wo drauf steht was der Herr Chef denkt. Und was wäre daran schlimm? Wenn alle wüßten das der Chef Otto Normalmensch nicht mag? Auch nichts. 
mfg


----------



## Citynomad (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

Es ging in dem Beispiel eher darum zu zeigen, dass es oft genug nicht gut ist, wenn andere wissen was wiederum andere über sie denken, da dies Konsequenzen haben kann.

PS: Da steht nicht, dass es die Gedanken UNSERER Vertreter sind die veröffentlich wurden. Da steht genau genommen eher das Gegenteil. Hier im Thread stand immer, dass wir in einer Demokratie das Recht darauf zu haben zu wissen was diese denken. Die Leaks stellen aber in keinem mir bekannten Fall die Gedanken eines UNSERER Volksvertreter dar. Und auch dann haben wir kein Recht darauf.


----------



## geo (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*



Ich glaube das es den Amis relativ egal ist was der Rest der Welt über sie denkt, einige dieser Offenbarungen werden aber im eigenen Land auf Wiederstand stoßen was für die Amis sehr viel gefährlicher ist, als wenn ein anderes Land die diplomatischen Beziehungen abricht. Was will denn ein Land z.B. in Europa gegen die Weltherrscher unternehmen  selbst ganz Europa würde den kürzeren ziehen gegen den selbst ernannten Friedenstifter der Menschheit, dessen Wirtschaft eine sehr starke Bindung zur Rüstungsindustrie hat
Das amerikanische Volk ist sehr patriotisch und wird durch das System "dumm" gehalten, diese Menschen mögen in einem anderen Schema denken, doch doof sind die nicht.
Einen Weltkrieg würde Amerika eher überstehn als einen Bürgerkrieg im eigenen Land  
Bei uns würden sich die Leute bei einem Bürgerkrieg mit Stöcken und Steinen bekämpfen, in den Staaten würde ein Bürgerkrieg das Land in wenigen Wochen ins Chaos stürzen, denn die Bürger sind dort ähnlich gut bewaffnet wie das Militär 

Ich war noch nie ein großer Freund der USA, aber Teile der Berichte haben mir den letzten Funken Hoffnung genommen das die USA ehrliche, anständige Ziele verfolgt! So manche Verschwöhrungstheorie hat sich schon bewahrheitet, mal zu 100% mal nur teilweise. Fakt ist das wir alle zum Narren gehalten wurden und nach wie vor werden uns wichtige Sachen verheimlicht. Würde unsre Regierung den Forderungen der USA bezüglich Terrorismusvorsorge nicht nachkommen, hätten wir sicher schon einige Anschläge erlebt, jedenfalls bin ich mittlerweile der Meinung das die USA ihre Terroristen selbst züchtet ( wäre nicht das erste mal, "Golfkrieg" )  um Ziele zu verfolgen die keinem von uns gefallen sollten!

Was Politiker oder Botschafter von einander halten ist in meinen Augen auch nicht wichtig, zumal diese Informationen sicher nicht so geheim waren für die Betroffenen. Das solche Informationen öffentlich gemacht werden ist vorsichtig ausgedrückt, sehr unklug! Doch die Frage ist wie konnte man überhaupt an diese Infos gelangen?! Das zeigt wie schludrig dort mit Dokumenten umgegangen wird, da ist unser BND aber sehr viel besser, so eine Blamage wäre dort undenkbar!

Wikileaks ist eine gute Sache, doch manche Sachen gehören nicht an die Öffendlichkeit, ein jeder von uns sollte seine Geheimnisse haben dürfen, ich würde doch auch nicht wollen das Sachen öffendlich gemacht werden die mich in Verlegenheit bringen würden. Diplomatisch sein heißt ja auch das man selbst mit dem unsympathischsten Gegenüber klar kommen muß  Wenn man danach seinem Chef seine Meinung sagt unter 4 Augen sollte es auch unter 4 Augen bleiben.


Du bist Terrorist! - Terror, Terrorist, Terroristen, Deutschland, Video


----------



## Skysnake (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

Gut es sind viele banalitäten dabei, aber ist es nicht gut zu wissen, das z.B. Westerwelle keinen schimmer hat was vor seiner Nase abgeht?

Ist es nicht gut zu wissen, das die Amis (man solls ja echt kaum glauben) wenn jemand HIER schreit und sagt bombt mal da bitte alles weg, die doch tatsächlich auch mal nein sagen können?

Es gut zu wissen ist, was andere Regierungen über unsere wissen, wir sind oft genug ja der Zahlemann, und werden psychologisch mit den beiden WKs unter druck gesetzt, damit wir jedem das Geld in ARSCH blasen.


----------



## Infernalracing (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*



geo schrieb:


> Einen Weltkrieg würde Amerika eher überstehn als einen Bürgerkrieg im eigenen Land


Na klar würden sie eine 3. Weltkrieg überleben! [IRONIE AUS\]


----------



## mixxed_up (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Wikileaks um jeden Preis Online bleiben muss, sonst werden die USA aus ihren Fehlern nie lernen und immer nur alles mundtot machen was ihnen gegen den Strich geht.

Das was bisher veröffentlicht wurde, ist schon ein starkes Stück.


----------



## Dommerle (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

Klasse!


----------



## Jagiełło (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

IMO guter Schritt, auch von den schweizer Piraten, die die wikileaks.ch gesichert haben. 

Wer sich solidarisch mit WikiLeaks zeigen will und die Arbeit der Leute schätzt, ist eingeladen hier beizutreten. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/solidarisch-mit-wikileaks.html


----------



## DaStash (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

PayPal, ein Unternehmen von EBay, hat jetzt das Spendenkonto von Wikileaks gekündigt.^^
Paypal: Keine Spenden mehr für Wikileaks - Golem.de

MfG


----------



## MomentInTime (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

- Abschaltung der Wikileaks-Server
- Abschaltung der Wikileaks-Domain wikileaks.org
- Boykott-Aufruf der Heimatschutz-Behörde der USA gegen Wikileaks
- US-Senatoren planen "Anti-Wikileaks-Gesetz"
- Kündigung des Spendenkontos von Wikileaks


Alles innerhalb der letzten paar Tage.
Zweifelt noch irgend jemand daran, dass die Nummer System hat ?
Wikileaks, Verkörperung eine der wenigen intakten Kontroll-Instanzen für die Demokratie,
wird gerade mit allen Mitteln demontiert.


----------



## geo (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*



Infernalracing schrieb:


> Na klar würden sie eine 3. Weltkrieg überleben! [IRONIE AUS\]


 
Jeder denkt dabei seltsamerweise an einen Atomkrieg die Dinger sind zum Säbelrasseln gut, aber um ganze Völker auszurotten gibt es heut zu Tage besseres , vor allem kann man mit modernen Mitteln kurz danach ein Gebiet beschlagnamen man muß nur die stinkenden Kadaver beseitigen und hat eine funktionierende Infrastruktur


----------



## Z3NDO (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> - Abschaltung der Wikileaks-Server
> - Abschaltung der Wikileaks-Domain wikileaks.org
> - Boykott-Aufruf der Heimatschutz-Behörde der USA gegen Wikileaks
> - US-Senatoren planen "Anti-Wikileaks-Gesetz"
> ...



Was mir aufgefallen ist: Niemand sagt bzw. tut etwas dagegen!
Alle berichten über Wikileaks, aber niemand äußert sich kritisch gegenüber der Domainabschaltung oder der Kündigung des Spendenkontos.
Ziemlich komisch das Ganze....


----------



## KILLTHIS (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> - Abschaltung der Wikileaks-Server
> - Abschaltung der Wikileaks-Domain wikileaks.org
> - Boykott-Aufruf der Heimatschutz-Behörde der USA gegen Wikileaks
> - US-Senatoren planen "Anti-Wikileaks-Gesetz"
> ...


Du vergisst nicht zuletzt, dass das alles im Namen der Sicherheit getan wird - immerhin gefährdet es doch millionen verschlossener Hirne, die eventuell mal rallen könnten, dass irgendwas VERDAMMT schief läuft und sich erheben könnten. Jeder stellt sich gegen Wikileaks, dabei tun sie meiner Ansicht nach das Richtige: Unzensiert sagen, was Sache ist - auch wenn es den mächtigen der Welt nicht gefällt. Aber vielleicht auch nur, weil dem Volk nicht gefallen würde, was die tatsächlich treiben. Was im übrigen interessant ist, dass die Wau-Holland-Stiftung, welche dem CCC nahe steht, auch kein Geld mehr empfangen konnte.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/PayPal-sperrt-Spendenkonto-von-Wikileaks-1147516.html

Langsam muss was passieren.


----------



## Hardrunner (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

- Abschaltung der Wikileaks-Server
- Abschaltung der Wikileaks-Domain wikileaks.org
- Boykott-Aufruf der Heimatschutz-Behörde der USA gegen Wikileaks
- US-Senatoren planen "Anti-Wikileaks-Gesetz"
- Kündigung des Spendenkontos von Wikileaks


Alles innerhalb der letzten paar Tage.
Zweifelt noch irgend jemand daran, dass die Nummer System hat ?
Wikileaks, Verkörperung eine der wenigen intakten Kontroll-Instanzen für die Demokratie,
wird gerade mit allen Mitteln demontiert. 





WORD!!



desweiteren: kann mir mal jemand sagen warum wikileaks der öffentlichen sicherheit schadet??

WENN dann schaden diejenigen der sicherheit, die meinen etliche daten, wie die die nun veröffentlicht werden, erstellen lassen... alles andere ist schwachsinn!


----------



## poiu (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

passt hier auch rein die Heise News  

heise online - PayPal sperrt Spendenkonto von Wikileaks


----------



## KILLTHIS (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*



Hardrunner schrieb:


> desweiteren: kann mir mal jemand sagen warum wikileaks der öffentlichen sicherheit schadet??
> 
> WENN dann schaden diejenigen der sicherheit, die meinen etliche daten, wie die die nun veröffentlicht werden, erstellen lassen... alles andere ist schwachsinn!



Man schadet nur denen, die durch Lügen geschützt werden. Punkt.


----------



## J3r3my (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

Ich finde die Aktion schlicht und einfach Kacke  
Nekro hat schon recht, das gefährdet auf jeden andere Menschen. 

Ne, jetzt mal im ernst. Vonwegen "Die Öffentlichkeit sollte alles wissen!" 
Auch eine Regierung sollte ihre Geheimnisse haben dürfen!

Ich zitiere einen Spruch, aus diversen doofen Filmen:


> Es gibt Dinge, die wir lieber nicht wissen sollten!


Und damit haben sie hundert prozentig recht. Ich stell ja auch nicht Lebensläufe fremder Leute in's Netz. 

God bless America


----------



## poiu (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

oh klingt als wärst du ein Fan von 1984 XD


aber du hast recht die Menschen dürfen nichts wissen die sollen nur arbeiten und Maul halten, ach genau und bloß an der richtigen stelle das Kreuz machen


----------



## J3r3my (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

1984? Damit kann ich nichts anfangen  
Aber Wikipedia sagt, dass es sich dabei um ein Buch von Geroge Orwell handelt. 
Das einzige was ich von dem Typen kenne ist "Farm der Tiere".


> aber du hast recht die Menschen dürfen nichts wissen die sollen nur arbeiten und Maul halten, ach genau und bloß an der richtigen stelle das Kreuz machen


Hab ich nicht behauptet. 

Und für dein "Arbeiten und Maul halten", sorgt der Staat für deine Existenz bzw. dein sicheres und verhältnismässig schönes Leben


----------



## Nekro (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*



poiu schrieb:


> aber du hast recht die Menschen dürfen nichts wissen die sollen nur arbeiten und Maul halten, ach genau und bloß an der richtigen stelle das Kreuz machen



und du bist...ach dacht ichs mir. Das hat hier keiner behauptet.
Was wollt ihr denn lieber? 
Krieg und dafür die Wahrheit oder einfach nie erfahren das jemand euch seine Gedanken verheimlicht.


----------



## KILLTHIS (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

Grundsätzlich ist ja nichts gegen die Meinung eines anderen einzuwenden - und man muss auch sagen, dass ein ungerechter Frieden besser als ein gerechter Krieg sei - doch manche Dinge müssen nun mal ans Tageslicht kommen, so denke ich.


----------



## Parzival (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

Ich finde es auch nicht gut was Wikileaks da macht! Gut den ihre Quellen sind der Meinung das was schief läuft und wollen das veröffentlichen. Leider ist Wikileaks da die vollkommen falsche Adresse dafür. Die Daten sollten gefiltert werden, um zu verhindern das Personen, seien es nun Politiker oder Soldaten (das war ja glaub ich die erste "große Enthüllung" von Wikileaks)oder wer auch immer persönlich angegriffen werden können. Damit ist Wikileaks aber vollkommen überfordert. 
Einige Sachen geht niemanden etwas an. Und dazu zähle ich auch was Politiker untereinander denken und was Soldaten im Einsatz alles verzapfen.


----------



## poiu (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

@Parzival

ich bin auch nicht ein 100% Befürworter von WikiLeaks , nebenbei haben die nicht wirklich viel neues geleakt  

@Nekro mein spruch war eine nochmalige Andeutung zu 1984, dort gibt es so eine lustige stelle zum thema wer freund/ feind   

einfach Buch lesen oder Film ansehen


----------



## BrainChecker (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

Super !!!!!

Endlich taut mal eine Partei aus der Kältestarre der Untätigkeit auf 
Mir ist es in diesem Fall egal was für Informationen irgendjemand aus irgendwelchen Quellen gezogen hat, denn das was gerade geschieht sind zustände wie zuletzt.........nein ich sag es lieber nicht.
Kaum buddelt man jemand etwas material aus, das irgendjemand nicht passt, kriegt derjenige gleich ein par megatonnen auf die fresse und kommt obendrein auf die fandungsliste einer organisation die eigentlich nichts darf aber irgendwie trotzdem alles macht...................

Hochachtung vor der piratenpartei 
und noch mehr :


----------



## Push (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

also manche Aussagen ( hier ) sind schon komisch ... die Regierung sorgt dafür das wir gut leben können etc usw ... das haben andere regierungsformen auch schon gemacht , aber die waren böse und schlecht ...  
Demokratie ist eigentlich eine Volksherschafft ... naja ... warum aber sollte dann das volk net wissen was gespielt wird ? ... achja ... Brot und Spiele ... 
Amerika würde nen krieg gegen EU locker gewinnen ? ... nein sehe ich nicht so  ... in der EU gibts auch Atomwaffen  bzw Mächte  ... und noch einiges mehr ... ausserdem denke ich das den Russen Europa als quasy direkten Kontinentalen Nachbarn doch wichtig ist , wäre das für die Ammis automatisch auch nicht nur ein krieg gegen Europa , sondern auch Russland ... 
aber soweit wird es alleine wegen Wikileaks definitiv nicht kommen und falls doch ist es auch egal , dann wissen wir jedenfalls das nahezu alle Regierung unfähig sind und gehen alle ein letztes mal Party machen ... 
btw ich bin Pro Wikileaks , die regierungen wollen bzw wissen zT doch eh schon alles über einzelne und wollen es über jeden wissen ... aber selber wird immer mehr verschwiegen und gelogen ... 
guckt euch doch nur mal die Wahlversprechen der letzten jahrzehnte an ... da gibt es quasy soo verdammt viel Wahlbetrug das es nimmer schön ist ... 
aber solange Brot und Spiele funktioniert und man mal eben irgendwas verbietet und untern Teppich kehrt ist ja alles gut ...


----------



## MG42 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*



Nekro schrieb:


> Nein, ich spreche explizit das Thema der "Lästergeschichten der Länder an".
> Wenn das Land so denkt, ok, soll es aber auch dort bleiben und nicht im Netz veröffentlicht werden.
> Scheich XYZ schnürrt dem Land XY das Öl ab, weil die gesagt haben er sei dick. Toll, und dann? Gibt Mecker und irgendwann richtig große Streitereien, im schlimmsten Fall ernsthaftere Konsequenzen.
> Gerade ist es wichtig das die großen Nationen zusammenarbeiten mit Blick auf Nordkorea und Iran und wer noch alles Mist baut, da kann man nicht noch einen Krisenherd erzeugen indem man die großen Weltmächte gegeneinander aufhetzt.
> ...



Weißt du, dass die Nationen die vorgeben Weltpolizei zu sein selber die größtem Drecksäcke sind! Und wegen den Konsequenzen...
Na Und, lieber denen so ins Gesicht sagen was man von denen hält, oder zumindest kann man die Feigheit nicht unterstützen wenn Politiker Hugo Scheich sounso eine fette Sau genannt hat, und das nicht öffentlich wird, nur so als Beispiel.
Außerdem ist Iran und Nordkorea nicht das Problem, sondern primär die Amerikaner selbst und die Länder die denen in den Arsch kriechen Obama hin oder her.
Ach ja und das wir noch von dem Öl abhängig sind, das liegt auch daran, dass in den letzten Jahrzehnten keine Alternativen gefördert und aktiv unterstützt wurden und wenn dann nur halbherzig, von dem her, ist es besser, wenn wir zu unseren Verfehlungen stehen, als wenn hier hysterisch alles nur um das eigene verlogene Image zu verbergen geht, denn wenn jemand wirklich ne weiße Weste hat, und nicht nur seine (Wahl-)Versprechen oder auch die Pflicht gegenüber der Gesellschaft nicht umsetzt sondern noch mehr Mist baut und am Ende dann in Angst vor der großen Wahrheit wie die meisten der _Obrigkeit_,dann kann man denen auch nur durch solche Enthüllungen bei kommen.



Push schrieb:


> also manche Aussagen ( hier ) sind schon komisch ... die Regierung sorgt dafür das wir gut leben können etc usw ... das haben andere regierungsformen auch schon gemacht , aber die waren böse und schlecht ...



Ja, die SED hat ja auch dafür gesorgt dass die DDR-Bürger nicht verhungern, tolle Leistung, Strauß hat auch die Rentenkasse geplündert, um damit den Starfighter von dem Amis zu kaufen, damit die auch noch abstürzen... Ehrlich aber sorgt die Regierung nicht dafür dass wir gut leben können, sondern dass durch Bestimmungen und Regelungen und Gesetze Dinge einfach hin- und her geschoben werden. Es geht ohne die auch, jedenfalls erfüllen die ihre Pflicht, was an sich ja schon positiv ist(als einzigstes), aber leider dann nur das nötigste, manchmal entweder zu wenig oder zuviel (zuviel für die Previligierten, zuwenig für die Armen und die schwindende 'Mittelschicht'), aber kann man das dann eine Leistung nennen?

Deswegen pro WikiLeaks und pro Piratenpartei, endlich mal wieder eine Möglickeit denen auf den Schlips zu treten, das dürfen wir uns nicht wieder wegnehmen lassen!!!


----------



## Jami (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

Gute Aktion. Lächerlich was gerade hinter den Kulissen abgeht.


----------



## Schleifer (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

Wikileaks ist für mich momentan sowas wie der letzte Strohhalm gegen diese globale Verarsche .
USA wollen 15% Provision für deutsche Spendengelder
Deutschland finanziert israelische Kriegsschiffe zu 100%
...

find ich jetzt nicht so falsch, dass diese Fakten an die Öffentlichkeit kommen


----------



## Nekro (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

Hier kommt man sich ja vor wie in einem Thread voller Anarchisten.
"Regierung sch****! Sch*** Politiker" und morgen gehts zum Arbeitsamt oder Hartz4 abholen?



> Ach ja und das wir noch von dem Öl abhängig sind, das liegt auch daran, dass in den letzten Jahrzehnten keine Alternativen gefördert und aktiv unterstützt wurden


Und das ist heute immernoch so und deswegen sind wir abhängig! Oder meinst du, von heut auf morgen könnten wir den gesamten Ölverbrauch durch was anderes ersetzen?


----------



## KILLTHIS (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*

So explizit würde ich das noch nicht mal bennen - es geht vielmehr darum, dass Dinge falsch laufen - und so nicht laufen sollten. Das macht weder eine Regierung noch einen Politiker automatisch besch...eiden, sondern es zeigt viel mehr auf, dass diese "Volksvertreter" (ja, ich weiß, eine fürchterlich bescheuerte Aussage) eindeutig nicht das Volk vertreten - und eben noch viel mehr, wenn wir uns auf die ausländische Politik beziehen, wie das von Schleifer genannte Beispiel. Wenn wir humanitäre Hilfe an leisten, dann ist das gewiss NICHT für die USA bestimmt. Die sollen lieber ihre eigenen Probleme anders anpacken, als neue Kriege anstiften und dann Weltpolizei spielen - denn das funktioniert einfach nicht auf dauer und ist darüber hinaus auch noch das Verwerflichste, was man überhaupt machen kann.
Sicherlich, man neigt schnell zu Verteufelungen bis über beide Ohren und ja, natürlich werden schnell die Stimmen laut, die sagen: Hauptsache weg mit dem Staat - ohne darüber nachzudenken, was das eigentlich bedeutet. Wichtiger ist ein kluger Umgang mit der Situation, als einfach drauf zu dreschen - bis soetwas nötig wird, haben wir hoffentlich noch Zeit.


----------



## Progs-ID (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*



Push schrieb:


> also manche Aussagen ( hier ) sind schon komisch ... die Regierung sorgt dafür das wir gut leben können etc usw ... das haben andere regierungsformen auch schon gemacht , aber die waren böse und schlecht ...
> Demokratie ist eigentlich eine Volksherschafft ... naja ... warum aber sollte dann das volk net wissen was gespielt wird ? ... achja ... Brot und Spiele ...
> Amerika würde nen krieg gegen EU locker gewinnen ? ... nein sehe ich nicht so  ... in der EU gibts auch Atomwaffen  bzw Mächte  ... und noch einiges mehr ... ausserdem denke ich das den Russen Europa als quasy direkten Kontinentalen Nachbarn doch wichtig ist , wäre das für die Ammis automatisch auch nicht nur ein krieg gegen Europa , sondern auch Russland ...
> aber soweit wird es alleine wegen Wikileaks definitiv nicht kommen und falls doch ist es auch egal , dann wissen wir jedenfalls das nahezu alle Regierung unfähig sind und gehen alle ein letztes mal Party machen ...
> ...


Sehe ich zum Großteil genauso. 

Und der Herr Assange hat ja vorgesorgt. Demnächst kommt noch eine große Veröffentlichung auf uns zu. Die wird nochmal sehr lustig. Und falls dem Herrn Assange dann doch was zustößt, hat er vorgesorgt und seine Dokumente an ein paar Leute weiterverschickt. Und das sind nicht wenige. 

@ KILLTHIS:
Lobbypolitik for the win.


----------



## Thunderstom (5. Dezember 2010)

Update:
Mittlerweile spiegeln sie wikileaks auch


----------



## Chriss4Cross (5. Dezember 2010)

Sauber, diesen für die USA lästigen Parasiten werden sie nicht so einfach los, indem sie den Gründer Mundtot machen..


----------



## KILLTHIS (5. Dezember 2010)

Jop. Die Daten sollten weiter verbreitet und zugänglich bleiben. Die Welt sollte sich nicht dem Würgegriff der USA ergeben.


----------



## Parzival (5. Dezember 2010)

@KILLTHIS: Welcher Würgegriff übt denn die USA auf uns aus? Und welchen Krieg will Amerika denn gerade provozieren?
Ich glaub nicht das die nach den letzen Jahren schon wieder Krieg wollen. Frieden ist glaub ich für jeden eine erstrebenswerte Sache. Und hoffentlich wird auch bald Frieden in den Nahen Osten und Korea einziehen. Da finde ich es aber nicht unbedingt von Vorteil, wenn Wikileaks planlos brisante diplomatische Daten veröffentlicht.


----------



## totovo (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde es auffälig komisch, dass in den Medien nur einmal kurz darüber berichtet wurde, nun aber die ganze Sache totgeschwiegen wird...

Das zeigt für mich einmal mehr wie wichtig diese Veröffentlichungen waren!
Und das man hier versucht das außmaß durch "zensur" in den Medien einzudämmen.

Die ganze Sache stinkt zum Himmel, und zwar mehr als gewalltig. Punkt.


----------



## Progs-ID (5. Dezember 2010)

Parzival schrieb:


> @KILLTHIS: Welcher Würgegriff übt denn die USA auf uns aus? Und welchen Krieg will Amerika denn gerade provozieren?
> Ich glaub nicht das die nach den letzen Jahren schon wieder Krieg wollen. Frieden ist glaub ich für jeden eine erstrebenswerte Sache. Und hoffentlich wird auch bald Frieden in den Nahen Osten und Korea einziehen. Da finde ich es aber nicht unbedingt von Vorteil, wenn Wikileaks planlos brisante diplomatische Daten veröffentlicht.


Klar will jeder Frieden und es wäre sehr von Vorteil, wenn dieser in den von dir genannten Gebieten und noch zahlreichen anderen Einzug halten würde. Aber Wikileaks ist unabhängig von jeglicher Institution. Das ist ein journalistisches Medium. Pressefreiheit sollte unabhängig von allem gelten. Und planlos würde ich die Aktion von Herrn Assange auch nicht nennen. War doch klar, dass solche Sachen früher oder später ans Licht kommen.


----------



## Superwip (5. Dezember 2010)

totovo schrieb:


> Ich finde es auffälig komisch, dass in den Medien nur einmal kurz darüber berichtet wurde, nun aber die ganze Sache totgeschwiegen wird...
> 
> Das zeigt für mich einmal mehr wie wichtig diese Veröffentlichungen waren!
> Und das man hier versucht das außmaß durch "zensur" in den Medien einzudämmen.
> ...


 
Todgeschwiegen sieht anders aus; siehe etwa hier:
Aktion gegen US-Sperren: WikiLeaks hat sich verhundertfacht - news.ORF.at


----------



## KILLTHIS (5. Dezember 2010)

Tja, die USA will vielleicht keinen Krieg - aber wirtschaftlich gesehen macht es für sie Sinn. Sie vergeben Aufträge an die Waffenhersteller, diese stellen her und kassieren, während sie aber ebenfalls Steuern an den Staat zahlen.


----------



## Verminaard (5. Dezember 2010)

Und Kriege werden ja nur gegen die boesen Terroristen gefuehrt, wie im Irak und in Afghanistan. Das dort zufaelligerweise auch Bodenschaetze sind, ist reiner Zufall.
Aber warum reicht denn der Weltpolizeistatus nicht aus um mal in diversen Laendern in Afrika fuer halbwegs geordnete Umstaende zu sorgen?
Das dort tagtaeglich massen an Menschen abgeschlachtet werden interessiert irgendwie keinen.

Was auch immer....

Aber eine Demokratie, wo nicht ueberall mit offenen Karten gespielt wird, ist nicht wirklich eine.


----------



## Nekro (6. Dezember 2010)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Aber warum reicht denn der Weltpolizeistatus nicht aus um mal in diversen Laendern in Afrika fuer halbwegs geordnete Umstaende zu sorgen?
> Das dort tagtaeglich massen an Menschen abgeschlachtet werden interessiert irgendwie keinen.



Was ein Blödsinn.
Wie willst du denn da mal "ebend" Frieden schaffen? Glaubst du es geht so einfach, kurz dahin fahren und den Menschen klar machen das das so nicht geht? Und warum gerad Amerika? Sollen sie die ganze Army,Navy und Airforce nach Afrika schicken? Wofür sind wohl die ganzen großen Organisationen schon vor Ort, sie versuchen seit Jahren die Lage dort zu stabilisieren.
NATO unter anderem gegen Piraten, UN und Blauhelme in Zentral-Afrika. Überall helfen die USA schon mit.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (6. Dezember 2010)

Btw, mal was zu dem "Vergewaltigungs"vorwurf gegen Assange ... Alles Schall und Rauch: Was in Schweden als Vergewaltigung gilt

Man muss dazu sagen dass Schall und Rauch als triefende Verschwörungstheoretikerspelunke im deutschen Netz bekannt ist, aber manchmal bringen die auch hochinteressante Sachen, so wie den verlinkten Artikel.


----------



## MG42 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Piratenpartei bietet Wikileaks domain an*



Nekro schrieb:


> Hier kommt man sich ja vor wie in einem Thread voller Anarchisten.
> "Regierung sch****! Sch*** Politiker" und morgen gehts zum Arbeitsamt oder Hartz4 abholen?
> 
> Und das ist heute immernoch so und deswegen sind wir abhängig! Oder meinst du, von heut auf morgen könnten wir den gesamten Ölverbrauch durch was anderes ersetzen?


ist das nicht ersichtlich?


----------



## Westcoast (6. Dezember 2010)

naja ob die amerikaner immer helfen wollen, sei mal dahingestellt. als Irak angegriffen wurde, mit der begründung, dass die ganze welt durch massenvernichtungswaffen bedroht sei, ist nach dem krieg bis heute nichts gefunden wurden. amerikaner haben das ganze erdöl weggenommen und den iraker geht es dreckiger als vorher. 

wegen der atombombe Hiroshima, bezahlen die amerikaner bis heute den japanern jedes jahr geld, damit die japaner nicht befeindet sind. 

amerikanische Industrie besteht größenteils aus Waffenherstellung. wenn Kriege gemacht werden, verdient die waffenindustrie viel geld und der staat bekommt viele steuern. viele politiker werden auch geschmiert durch die Waffenindustriebosse.

glaube kaum das USA immer den weltfrieden bewahren möchte, wie sie immer behaupten nach aussen, die möchten immer ihre eigenen Vorteile aus der ganzen sache ziehen. 

viele menschen mussten daher viele opfer bringen. [Vietnamkrieg, atombombe hiroschima, perl harbor, Irakkrieg unter anderem]


----------



## DaStash (6. Dezember 2010)

Bezüglich zu dem Thema mal eine interessante und zutreffende Zusammenfassung!  


DaStash schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Top Zusammenfassung bezüglich Wikileaks und der Logik hinter dieser Idee. Habe ich gestern von einem bekannten Radiomoderator der immer Sonntags auf dem Sender Fritz eine Show hat gehört. Ich finde er hat den Nagel auf dem Kopf getroffen.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVJAUECLdo8
> 
> MfG



MfG


----------



## poiu (6. Dezember 2010)

Wikileaks ist nur der Anfang, ob man das befürwortet oder nicht, das wird häufiger passieren. 

Das schöne daran ist das es passiert während die Verantwortlichen noch an der Macht sind und nicht wie bisher, das man die Wahrheit erst nach 30-40 Jahren erfahren hat ( ich sage nur Gorleben)


Eins finde ich bei dem ganzen Thema sehr interessant und zwar wie schnell an denn entsprechenden stellen reagiert wurde um WikiLeaks von denn Servern verschwinden zu lassen, aber bei KiPo & Co ist sperren effektiver 


@DaStash nett danke für denn Link

ach so wo wir beim Thema Medien sind, wo bleiben eigentlich die zig  Terroranschläge die so in denn letzten Wochen angekündigt wurden, oder war das wieder Meinungsmache XD 

Offtopic : USA


ja ja USA der Friedensstifter, also eins sollte klar sein die USA vertreten nur ihre eigenen Interessen *punkt*

mal so zum nachdenken  
 die Länder des ehemaligen Ostblocks, die im Bösen Warschauer packt eingebettet waren, der war so Böse das die über ihre komplette Mitgliedschaft an keinen Angriffskrieg beteiligt waren ( ich schließe mal interne Konflikte aus) aber als die der Nato beigetreten sind, waren das innerhalb kürzester zeit gleich zwei  ( einmal als Pakt der willigen Mitläufer^^)

ach so wer mal so über Geheimdienste was lustiges hören will 

Alternativlos!

so genug offftopic


----------



## Progs-ID (6. Dezember 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Bezüglich zu dem Thema mal eine interessante und zutreffende Zusammenfassung!
> 
> 
> MfG


Ein sehr guter Beitrag. Der Sprecher dieses Beitrags hat vollkommen recht mit dem was er da sagt. 
Danke.


----------



## totovo (6. Dezember 2010)

Das Video serviert hier die Warheit auf dem Silbertablett, wer das nicht warhaben will solle die Tomaten von den Augen nehmen!

Aber es soll jeder denken was er will, man muss nur aufpassen das man sich nicht zu sehr von "staatlicher Propaganda" beeinflussen lässt!


----------



## Z3NDO (6. Dezember 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> ach so wo wir beim Thema Medien sind, wo bleiben eigentlich die zig  Terroranschläge die so in denn letzten Wochen angekündigt wurden, oder war das wieder Meinungsmache XD
> 
> Offtopic : USA



Die Terroristen haben jetzt Angst 
Btw: Wikileaks hat Daten über mögliche Anschlagsziele veröffentlicht.
Interessant was da dabei ist.


----------



## Rolk (6. Dezember 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> ach so wo wir beim Thema Medien sind, wo bleiben eigentlich die zig Terroranschläge die so in denn letzten Wochen angekündigt wurden, oder war das wieder Meinungsmache XD


 
Amerikanische Methoden der Ära Bush. Immer wenn die Umfrageergebnisse ins Bodenlose zu stürzen drohten gab es Terroralarm und die Umfragen stabilisierten sich wieder.


----------



## Superwip (6. Dezember 2010)

> Bösen Warschauer.. der war so Böse das die über ihre komplette Mitgliedschaft an keinen Angriffskrieg beteiligt waren


 
Äh...

1) Dass ein Staat "friedlich" ist muss nicht heißen dass er gut ist; oft wird ein Staat praktisch zum Krieg gezwungen auch wenn er aggressiv in diesen eingreift (siehe etwa Frankreich/ GB im 2. Weltkrieg); meiner Meinung nach gibt es desweiteren ein größeres Übel als einen Krieg: Völkermord; um einen solchen zu verhindern halte ich einen Angriffskrieg unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen (gute Aussichten auf einen schnellen und auf beiden Seiten wenig verlustreichen Erfolg) ebenfalls für gerechtfertigt genauso wie das Eingreifen in einen bestehenden Konflikt um diesen schneller zu beenden (Im Idealfall freilich zugunsten der politisch vavorisierten Seite); die letzteren beiden Punkte werden freilich meist nur verfolgt wenn auch andere Interressen für einen Krieg sprechen etwa politischer Populismus und/oder wirtschaftliche Interressen

2) 1979 Afganistan; wenn das kein Angriffskrieg von Sowjetischer Seite war, was dann?

Nur zur Erinnerung: 7000 Soldaten einer Sowjetischen Luftlandedivision landeten in Kabul, kurz darauf wurde der (Kommunistische!) Präsident bei der Erstürmung des Präsidentenpalastes durch SpezNas Truppen durch eine Handgranate getötet nachdem zuvor mehrfach vom KGB versucht wurde ihn und (teils erfolgreich) andere Politiker zu vergiften; das ganze führte schließlich bekanntlich zu einem zehn Jahre andauernden Krieg mit über einer Million Toten; ob die Sowjetische Itervention an sich für die bekanntermaßen de facto bis heute andauernden Bürgerkrieg und die Destabilisierung des Landes nach dem Abzug der Truppen verantwortlich gemacht werden kann ist ungewiss; der Bürgerkrieg ist ja bereits ein gutes Jahr zuvor durch eine kommunistische Revolution ausgelöst worden

Auch im Koreakrieg ging die Aggression von der Nordseite aus hier könnte man aber einwerfen, dass es den Warschauer Pakt damals noch nicht gab und das die späteren Mitgliedsstaaten des WAP nicht für den Angriff verantwortlich waren



> ja ja USA der Friedensstifter, also eins sollte klar sein die USA vertreten nur ihre eigenen Interessen *punkt*


 
Gehen wirs mal durch

Im 2. Weltkrieg? "Jein"; einerseits haben sie nicht in den Krieg eingegriffen bis sie angegriffen wurden, man könnte also behaupten sie hätten nicht eigennützig in den Krieg eingegriffen- man könnte aber genausogut entgegnen, sie hätten lieber versucht eigennützig neutral zu bleiben anstatt Europa vor dem Faschismus zu retten

Im Koreakrieg? wohl kaum; Korea war damals im Norden wie im Süden ein ärmliches Entwicklungsland, von den Japanern ausgebeutet ohne wesentliche Bodenschätze, ohne wichtige Industrie ohne wirkliche wirtschaftliche Bedeutung für das Ausland einschließlich USA; man könnte höchstens Argumentieren, Südkorea wäre für die USA von militärischer Bedeutung gewesen; meiner Meinung nach hatte die Intervention der vereiten Nationen, an der eben auch die USA beteiligt war, andere Gründe- man versuchte einfach uneigennützig Korea zu retten

Im Vietnamkrieg? eher nicht; hier kann man ähnlich argumentieren wie in Korea; wirtschaftliche Hintergründe hatte der Krieg jedenfalls kaum- im Gegenteil: er kostete die USA Milliarden und wurde zu einer enormen Belastung ihren Staatshaushalt

Im zweiten Golfkrieg? vermutlich; hier gab es eindeutig eine wirtschaftliche Motivation; ob diese ausschlaggebend war ist freilich eine Streitfrage; man hätte immerhin etwa noch skrupelloser sein und nun nichtmehr mit Kuwait sondern mit Saddam Geschäfte machen können, weniger wirtschaftlich wäre das kaum gewesen; diesen Krieg befürworte ich auch im Nachhinein klar: nach weniger als einem Jahr ein klarer Sieg mit minimalen alliierten Verlusten- und ein freies Kuwait anstelle eines von Saddam unterjochten; das einzige was man -im Nachhinen- kritisieren könnte war das Vorgehen wärend des Krieges etwa diverse Bombardierungen von Städten

Im Kosovokrieg? Wohl kaum; auch hier gibt es keine nachvollziehbaren Vorteile, die die USA aus dem Krieg hätten ziehen können; man kann freilich über die Richtigkeit der NATO Intervention diskutieren aber er hat jedenfalls kaum wirtschaftliche Vorteile für die USA/NATO gebracht, auch in der Bevölkerung der beteiligten NATO Staaten war er unpopulär

Im "2,5. Golfkrieg" (Bombardierungen des Irak in den 1990ern um ihn militärisch zu schwächen)? ja, auf jeden Fall; Im Hinblick auf einen möglichen weiteren Golfkrieg war dieses Vorgehen aus Sicht der USA freilich sinnvoll

Im aktuellen Afganistankrieg? eingeschränkt; Afganistan ist zwar reich an Bodenschätzen aber deren effektive Ausbeutung ist nach dem Krieg nicht realistischer als vor dem Krieg, abgesehen davon hat Afganistan nur eine geringe wirtschaftliche Bedeutung. Anfangs kann die Intervention in Afganistan als ein Mittel des Populismus verstanden werden (Racheakt für 9/11) allerdings muss hier von einer sehr kurzsichtigen Denkweise der Verantwortlichen ausgegangen werden denn das der Krieg nicht schnell und einfach zu gewinnen ist war schon im vorhinen jedem klar , der sich ein wenig damit beschäftigt hat (alleine durch den Vergleich mit dem Sowjetisch- Afganischen Krieg)

Im dritten Golfkrieg? Ja, definitiv; der dritte Golfkrieg war für die USA im Vorhinein betrachtet in vielerlei Hinsicht von Vorteil; einerseits Wirtschaftlich da man so wieder auf die Ölvorräte des Irak zugreifen konnte andererseits auch sicherheitspolitisch um die militärische Gefahr, die der Irak darstellte, zu eliminieren und die mögliche Unterstützung von Terroristen duch den Irak zu verhindern desweiteren war der Krieg anfangs auch sehr populär; erst als der Plan "wir erobern Bagdad-> fette Party, alle Glücklich-> wir fahren nach hause und sind Helden, Irak ist ein friedliches, freies, westlich orientiertes Paradies und das Öl fließt in Strömen" nicht aufging wurde er langsam zum Problem

-> man kann keinesfalls behaupten, dass die USA nur eigennützig Kriege führen, da bräuchte es schon eine sehr verdrehte Weltanschauung

-> allgemein ist die Amerikanische (Außen-)politik relativ stark nationalistisch ausgerichtet aber auch nicht ungewöhnlich stark im Vergleich zu anderen Staaten einschließlich westlicher Demokratien; durch die militärische und wirtschaftliche Macht der USA kommt das in der Weltpolitik nur besonders deutlich zu tragen; Deutschland, Österreich und die Schweiz sowieso sind (in den letzten Jahrzehnten) eher ungewöhnlich friedlich und außenpolitisch wenig aggressiv und sollten daher nicht als Referenz herangezogen werden


----------



## KaitoKid (6. Dezember 2010)

> Korea war damals im Norden wie im Süden ein ärmliches Entwicklungsland, von den Japanern ausgebeutet


Das wäre meines Wissens nach nie passiert, wenn die Amis nicht zwanghaft Japans Grenze geöffnet hätten, da Japan sich von der Welt abschotten wollte.

Zur Piratenpartei:
Die sind echt stark, ich find die immer besser.
Wird auch mal Zeit, dass ich deutsche Parteien gut finde.
Klarmachen zum Ändern^^


----------



## poiu (6. Dezember 2010)

@Superwip das wird aber arg offtopic hier, deshalb PN


----------



## Superwip (6. Dezember 2010)

KaitoKid schrieb:


> Das wäre meines Wissens nach nie passiert, wenn die Amis nicht zwanghaft Japans Grenze geöffnet hätten, da Japan sich von der Welt abschotten wollte.


 
Das ist fast genau 100 Jahre zuvor, 1853 passiert und hatte wenig damit zu tun, dass die Japaner um 1900 ihren Einfluss in Korea ausweiteten und es im Zuge des Russisch-Japanischen Krieges um 1905 Korea de-facto besetzten bis es 1909 endgültig zu einer japanischen Kolonie wurde; es ist sinnlos zu spekulieren, wie die Geschichte Koreas verlaufen wäre, wenn die USA nicht die Öffnung Japans erzwungen hätten


----------



## Nekro (6. Dezember 2010)

Westcoast schrieb:


> amerikanische Industrie besteht größenteils aus Waffenherstellung(...)viele politiker werden auch geschmiert durch die Waffenindustriebosse.
> 
> glaube kaum das USA immer den weltfrieden bewahren möchte, wie sie immer behaupten nach aussen, die möchten immer ihre eigenen Vorteile aus der ganzen sache ziehen.



Hast du auch Beweise für deine Vermutungen, oder sind das einfach nur so Einschätzungen?


----------



## Thunderstom (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde nicht das das offtopic wird sondern finde das recht interessant 
Also macht doch bitte weiter!


----------



## Amigo (6. Dezember 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Eins finde ich bei dem ganzen Thema sehr interessant und zwar wie schnell an denn entsprechenden stellen reagiert wurde um WikiLeaks von denn Servern verschwinden zu lassen, aber bei KiPo & Co ist sperren effektiver
> 
> ...



Wie Recht du hast, das sollte man der Allgemeinheit vor Augen führen, die meißten haben die Stoppschildgeschichte ja eh nicht gechekt!
So kann man ihnen gleich erklären, Wikileaks hätte heute vllt. auch ein Stopschild, wäre es "damals" anders gelaufen...  

Das Herr Assange beim Timemagazin zur Wahl zur Person des Jahres steht ist bekannt? 
Julian Assange - Who Will Be TIME's 2010 Person of the Year? - TIME

Ebend auf Alles Schall und Rauch gelesen.


----------



## Superwip (6. Dezember 2010)

> Das Herr Assange beim Timemagazin zur Wahl zur Person des Jahres steht ist bekannt?
> Julian Assange - Who Will Be TIME's 2010 Person of the Year? - TIME


 
Ich bin mir Sicher, bei der NSA sind gerade einige Leute damit beschäftigt Methoden zu finden, die Wahl zu Ungunsten von Assange zu "automatisieren" ^^


----------



## Amigo (6. Dezember 2010)

Ja, man könnte es vermuten... seit dem 10. November haben sie ja bereits Zeit.
Wundert mich dass die Wahl bisher untergegangen ist oder ich hab was überlesen? 
Dann mal schön den Regler auf die 100 schieben, die das jetzt erst lesen!


----------



## KILLTHIS (6. Dezember 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Im aktuellen Afganistankrieg? eingeschränkt; Afganistan ist zwar reich an Bodenschätzen aber deren effektive Ausbeutung ist nach dem Krieg nicht realistischer als vor dem Krieg, abgesehen davon hat Afganistan nur eine geringe wirtschaftliche Bedeutung. Anfangs kann die Intervention in Afganistan als ein Mittel des Populismus verstanden werden (Racheakt für 9/11) allerdings muss hier von einer sehr kurzsichtigen Denkweise der Verantwortlichen ausgegangen werden denn das der Krieg nicht schnell und einfach zu gewinnen ist war schon im vorhinen jedem klar , der sich ein wenig damit beschäftigt hat (alleine durch den Vergleich mit dem Sowjetisch- Afganischen Krieg)


Man kann den Gedanken auch etwa weiterspinnen und den Irakkrieg dazuaddieren. Ergo hätte man die böse, böse Diktatur Iran in der Zange. Und wie man weiß, hat Iran auch nicht gerade wenig Bodenschätze. Erdöl und Erdgas ist dort ja nicht gerade wenig vorhanden. Und das sind zunehmend wichtige Ressourcen. Ich halte einen Irankrieg auch für gar nicht mal so unrealistisch, könnte ein neues Feindbild doch der zunehmend versagenden Obama-Regierung doch wieder zu Stärke verhelfen.

Aber genug offtopic.


----------



## Nekro (6. Dezember 2010)

> hat Iran auch nicht gerade wenig Bodenschätze. Erdöl und Erdgas ist dort ja nicht gerade wenig vorhanden


Mag sein, jedoch sollte man die Atompläne von Ahmadinedschad nicht außer Acht lassen, die auch einen sehr wichtigen Grund darstellen, gegen diesen Mann vorzugehen. Auch wenn es von ihm geleugnet wird, das ist noch lange kein Beweis.


----------



## totovo (7. Dezember 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Mag sein, jedoch sollte man die Atompläne von Ahmadinedschad nicht außer Acht lassen, die auch einen sehr wichtigen Grund darstellen, gegen diesen Mann vorzugehen. Auch wenn es von ihm geleugnet wird, das ist noch lange kein Beweis.



Das Gegenteil ist auch nicht bewiesen!


----------



## Hugo78 (7. Dezember 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Auch wenn es von ihm geleugnet wird, das ist noch lange kein Beweis.



Saddam Hussein konnte auch nie beweisen das er nichts hat.
Wie auch, er hatte ja nichts. 

Die angeblichen, rollenden WMD-Fabriken oder der angebliche Versuch Husseins Putonium irgendwo in Afrika zukaufen, waren alles Lügen der US Amerikaner.


----------



## Nekro (7. Dezember 2010)

totovo schrieb:


> Das Gegenteil ist auch nicht bewiesen!


Und das rechtfertigt die Äußerungen? Ich denke nicht.



> Saddam Hussein konnte auch nie beweisen das er nichts hat.
> Wie auch, er hatte ja nichts.


Es wurd nur nichts gefunden, oder wurd das von den Ami´s eingeräumt das alles nur erfunden war oder wurd es jemals bewiesen das nie etwas existiert hat? Fakt ist: Diktatur, Menschenrechte verletzt, illegale Machenschaften

Was ihr hier gegen die USA äußert und wie ihr das Land schlecht macht basiert alles auf Aussagen von Kritikern. In dem Licht steht Amerika m.M. nach nicht !


----------



## Skysnake (7. Dezember 2010)

Ja die USA haben selbst mal gesagt, dass die Aussagen falsch waren, und es NIE die beschriebenen Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak gab. Scheise halt, wenn einen die Informanten nen Bären aufbinden. Darunter war auch ein deutscher Informant, der gesagt hat das es dort Anlagen gäbe, was aber reine Erfindung von ihm war... Gabs bei Fakt oder Monitor nen netten Bericht über den Herren.


----------



## Thunderstom (7. Dezember 2010)

und jetzt ist er festgenommen


----------



## poiu (9. Dezember 2010)

sehr interessant ist die Reaktion von PayPal

TP: WikiLeaks-Finanzen im Kreuzfeuer

ich meine nicht die Sperrung des Paypal kontos XD 

sondern :



			
				Telepolis schrieb:
			
		

> Telepolis liegt die schriftliche Beschwerde eines Spenders vor, dessen PayPal-Spende an die Wau-Holland-Stiftung zwar von seinem Konto abgebucht, aber der Stiftung nicht verfügbar gemacht wurde. Als der Spender den Betrag zurückbuchen ließ, drohte ihm PayPal mit der Geltendmachung von Mahn- und Inkassogebühren. Dies ist offensichtlich kein "bedauernswerter Einzelfall"



Wenn das nicht Kunden Fürsorge ist, daran sollten sich andere ein Beispiel nehmen


----------



## DaStash (9. Dezember 2010)

Genau aus dem Grunde meide ich PayPal. Von solchen Abzockermaschen liest man an dauernd.

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (9. Dezember 2010)

Heist das im Klartext das die Kohle nun Paypal eingesackt hat, oder ist sie schon wieder beim Geldgeber?


----------



## DaStash (9. Dezember 2010)

Hört sich eher wie Ersteres an.

MfG


----------



## poiu (9. Dezember 2010)

Gibt was aktuelles :

Etappensieg für WikiLeaks: PayPal gibt Spenden frei | tagesschau.de


----------



## Acid (9. Dezember 2010)

Schade hätte mir gewünscht das Paypal ebenfalls von Hacker lahmgelegt wird!

Aber natürlich super das die Spenden weiter fließen können.


----------



## DaStash (9. Dezember 2010)

Acid schrieb:


> Schade hätte mir gewünscht das Paypal ebenfalls von Hacker lahmgelegt wird!
> 
> Aber natürlich super das die Spenden weiter fließen können.



Können Sie nicht. PayPal gibt lediglich die bereits getätigten, eingefrorenen Spenden frei aber keine Neuen.

MfG


----------



## Thunderstom (11. Dezember 2010)

Ja auch wenn wikileaks eher zu einem Rachefeldzug von Assange gemacht wird halte ich es dennoch immer für wichtig das diese informationen nicht einfach geheim gehalten werde,
Information des Bürgers!


----------



## Nekro (11. Dezember 2010)

Thunderstom schrieb:


> wichtig das diese informationen nicht einfach geheim gehalten werde,
> Information des Bürgers!



Ist ja auch so wichtig was A über B denkt, das interessiert uns ja brennend


----------



## .Mac (11. Dezember 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Ist ja auch so wichtig was A über B denkt, das interessiert uns ja brennend



Stimmt, sicher interessiert es nur BILD-Leser, da stimme ich dir zu. Allerdings ist der Großteil der Cables SEHR relevant, kleines Beispiel für DE - CIA-Entführung von Khaled el-Masri: Deutschland beugte sich Druck aus Washington - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik Die Deutsche Regierung lässt also zu dass ein Deutscher Staatsbürger entführt wird, macht brav Platz und fährt die Ermittlungen gegen die Entführer runter, brav gemacht.

Und noch ein cable was ich als sehr relevant einstufen würde - WikiLeaks cables reveal how US manipulated climate accord | Environment | The Guardian

Das die Medien solche Cables nicht bringen finde ich die eigentliche Sensation, klar, die meisten Kanäle sind auch nur wiederkäuer, aber der Spiegel schreibt doch schon die Story, wieso bringen die anderen das nicht? 

Und falls du es immer noch nicht merkst, die Cables sind mehr als schlichte "Angie hat´n fetten Arsch und braucht ne OP"-SMS´en an das Pentagon, dort stecken viele Informationen drin, und diese Informationen sollte das Volk auch zur Verfügung stehen. Aber stimmt schon, wo kommen wir da auch hin wenn es auf der Welt noch direkte Demokratie gibt - WER DENKT DENN HIER AN DIE KINDER????


----------



## Gehma (13. Dezember 2010)

sind ja super news..
ich selbst wähle die piraten und fühle mich eben wieder bestädigt.
das mit der gefährdung der öffentlichen sicherheit ist quatsch.
gut, ob man alles veröffentlichen sollte, ist wirklich fraglich. z.b. wenn man wirklich aktuelle kriegsberichte hätte, die vllt. die lage verschiedener einheiten zeigen. doch denke ich nicht, dass sowas in wikileaks platz finden würde.
das problem an der ganzen sache ist, dass die wirtschaft bzw. das finanzsystem, was sowieso bald komplett kaputt ist, dadurch vllt. noch schneller zu grunde gerichtet wird.
wenn die daten über die bank x wirklich so brisant sind und davon gehe ich stark aus, kann das was ins rollen bringen..
das mit den politikern war eigendlich großer quatsch, doch auch ein gutes marketing, um leute auf die seite aufmerksam zu machen. sauer wurden die "großen", weil es plötzlich um eine bank gehen soll. wer lässt sich schon freiwillig am stuhlbein sägen?! banken sind die größte macht der welt - wer sich mit ihnen anlegt, kann sich auf einiges gefasst machen.
da waren die paar kontosperren und der plötzliche haftbefehl durch interpol noch garnichts.
ich finds auch sehr ermutigend, dass sich die leute zusammen tuen und die institute plätten. es scheint noch hoffnung zu geben. der cyberkrieg scheint eher statt zufinden als ich gedacht hätte - jedenfalls der "warme", wenn man es so bezeichnen mag. ^.- den kalten gibts schon lang, gerade von seiten der usa und china. nun ist es nicht mal ein land, sondern die "stino-gesellschaft" die den großen auf die mütze gibt.

(weil ich gerade beim schreiben, den post 110 sehe: @skysnake: wenn der irak waffen gehabt hätte, hätte man ihn nicht angegriffen )

btt, einige zweifel habe ich was wikileaks anbelangt dennoch. normal kommen nur daten an die öffentlichkeit, wenn es gewollt ist. z.b. gern benutzt um von etwas anderen abzulenken. oder um den mob anzufüttern. das mit den politikern, oder selbst das kriegsvideo waren ja ein klaks, doch das mit den banken verwundert mich sehr.
da weiss man ja was das thema auf der nächsten bilderberger konferenz sein wird.
- doch vielleicht, war es dies schon längst.
manipulation findet halt auf vielen ebenen statt und das alles kann auch nur ein ausgeklügelter schachzug sein.
immerhin gibt es sehr viele dinge, die mittlerweile mit fakten untermauert wurden sind und die dennoch keiner bespricht - die man also hätte angehen können.
alles noch fraglich, aber ich bleib gespannt.


----------



## Nekro (13. Dezember 2010)

> dass die wirtschaft bzw. das finanzsystem, was sowieso bald komplett kaputt ist, dadurch vllt. noch schneller zu grunde gerichtet wird.


Und ihr Anarchisten freut euch darüber und ersehnt diesen Moment?
Endlich sind alle pleite, endlich ist der Staat gestürzt, sch*** Politiker! alles wird besser ohne die ! ...
ja natürlich.


----------



## Skysnake (13. Dezember 2010)

Nanana, also Nekro, langsam gehen mir deine Beilidigungen wirklich auf den Sack...

Ja das Bankensystem korrupt in vielen Bereichen, und die Blase wird früher oder später blatzen, wie es nun mal jede Blase tut, denn die Leute machen kleine Fehler, kommen damit durch, also machen Sie in Zukunft größere Fehler (Risiken) es ging ja letztes mal/bisher ja auch gut, und so gehts weiter. Die Leute bekommen den Hals nicht voll, das war so und das wird immer so sein, und wenn man zu illegalen Mitteln greifen muss, scheis drauf, solange man mich nicht erwischt, isses doch scheis egal, was geht mich denn die Allgemeinheit an.

Frag jeden VWLer, den du willst, der wird dir immer sagen, das eine Blase die sich anbahnt, bzw eine die früher platzt besser ist als eine die später platzt, und platzen tun se alle früher oder später. GAnz einfach deswegen, weil dann weniger Kapital drin ist, denn die werden mit der Zeit einfach immer größer. Von daher ist es durchaus SEHR Lehrreich und durchaus auch Reinigend für ein System, wenn z.B. auch mal ne Bank pleite geht und Leute auch mal Geld verlieren, denn das erzieht sie zu mehr vorsicht, was in den letzten 10-15 Jahren einfach völlig verloren gegangen ist. Kein normal denkender Kaufmann, der mit seinem Privatvermögen haftet würde solch riskanten Deal abwickeln. Denn der steht am Ende ohne alles da.

Aber bei der heutigen Bankenwelt, und auch bei den Reichen-Superreichen ist es doch so, das sie spekulieren auf Teufel komm raus, weil wenns mal schief geht, soll der Staat ja eh einspringen und dafür sorgen, das diese keine Verluste machen, bzw am Ende nicht schlechter dastehen, als ob Sie nicht spekuliert hätten...

Das System krankt einfach. Wenn jemand Lotto spielt wird er nur nen geringen Betrag setzen, wenn er nicht süchtig ist, weil er eben sehr wahrscheinlich alles verliert. (zumindest der normal denken Mensch sieht ein, das seine Chancen utopisch sind) Wenn ich jetzt aber sag hey wenn du dein ganzes Geld verklopft und pleite bist, dann geb ich dir das meiste Geld davon wieder, damit du ja nicht hungern musst etc etc. Dann würd ich auch setzen wien bekloppter. Ich kann ja fast nur gewinnen... Das Risiko trägt ja jemand anders. NÄMLICH DIE ALLGEMEINHEIT!

Es ist ne RIESEN sauerei, das wir alle BAnken gerettet haben, und keiner um seine Einlagen angst haben musste, wobei der Durchschnittsbürger eh durch den Einlagensicherungsfound abgesichert ist und seine Einlage gesichert hat. Also würden eh "nur" oder fast nur Leute betroffen sein, die es auch mal verschmerzen können, bzw halt auch einfach mal pech gehabt haben. Alles verlieren sie ja durch den Found eh nicht... ABER NEIN die verlieren faktisch gar nichts in Deutschland. Deswegen treiben es die Banken etc ja bereits wieder genauso bunt wie vor der Krise. Die haben NICHTS draus gelernt, wobei doch, sie haben gelernt, das wenn die Scheise die sie bauen groß genug ist ihnen geholfen wird und sie somit maximal mit nem blauen Auge davon kommen. Also wenn dann bauen wir gleich richtig scheise in Zukunft. DAS haben Sie gelernt.

Es ist einfach völlig inakzeptabel, dass die Leute, die die dicken Renditen einstreichen faktisch kein Risiko mehr haben. Das ist einfach nur krank im Kopf.

Genauso die scheise mit dem Euro. WAS hat man dem Volk zur einführung des Euro gesagt???

Der Euro ist sicher... Es werden nur Länder aufgenommen, die die Kriterien erfüllen und einen genauso stabielen Euro beitragen können, wie es auch Deutschland kann...

Dann wurde uns gesagt, das es NIE NEVER EVER auf gar keinen Fall jemals dazu kommen wird, das WIR für andere Länder dies verbockt haben gerade stehen. WIR hatten keinen Volksentscheid dazu. Das haben die Großkopfenden Politiker entschieden, damit DIE in die Geschichtsbücher eingehen und se sich selbst auf die SChulter klopfen können und ne schöne Stelle haben bei den entsprechenden Lobbies wenn se nicht mehr in der Politik sind....

Und was ist jetzt? Jetzt kommen die Eurobons... WIR zahlen/haften für die scheise anderer Länder, wir sind im Rettungschirm, wir zahlen das Meiste dort, wir sind diejenigen, die immer mehr Einschnitte im Sozialsystem und auch an jeder anderen Stelle hinnehmen müssen, weil WIR ja sparen müssen. Man muss ja Steuergeschenke verteilen, für Milliarden Banken und das Geld von Reichen retten, wir müssen die Staaten die belogen und betrogen haben mit ihren Bilanzen grade stehen und DIE retten.... Aber hey, mit uns kann mans ja machen. 

Bei UNS entscheiden ja die ach so tollen und "nur" für unsere Interessen und um die Allgemeinheit "besorgten" Politiker ja für uns, weil wir ja zu "dumm" sind um richtige Entscheidungen zu treffen....

Ja ne ist klar weiste...

Sowas ist zum kotzen, und ich war vor der Einführung des Euros dagegen, und ich bin es heute noch, weil ich GENAU so ne scheise hab kommen sehen, genauso wie damals mit der DDR, als man alles ratz fatz mit starker Hand machen wollte, und sich dann gnadenlos verlupft hat....

Manchmal ist nen Gang runterschalten und überlegter und mit weniger Risiko die bessere Wahl, aber hey, so wird man ja nicht der Politiker der in die Geschichtsbücher eingeht und gefeiert wird.

Oder wie siehts mit unserem Grundgesetz aus? Eigentlich hätten wir als die DDR mit der BRD vereinigt wurde ne Verfassung bekommen sollen... Naja, das haben ja unsere Großkopfenden weiße für uns entschieden....

Meist denk ich nur eins bei denen: Alle in nen Sack und mim Knüppel draufhauen, bis sich nix mehr rührt. Triffst nur einen falschen, nämlich den Sack....


----------



## DaStash (14. Dezember 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Und ihr Anarchisten freut euch darüber und ersehnt diesen Moment?
> Endlich sind alle pleite, endlich ist der Staat gestürzt, sch*** Politiker! alles wird besser ohne die ! ...
> ja natürlich.


Das hat doch mit Nichten etwas mit Anarchisten zu tun?!?
Hier geht es darum das erstmalig etwas bestätigt werden kann, was sich viele Bürger schon vorab gedacht haben. Es zeigt endlich mal Szenarien auf, die vorher stets als Verschwörung abgehandelt wurden. Nicht ohne Grund ist jenes Thema seit Wochen in den Medien, die Menschen interessiert es einfach was "wirklich" passiert und Sie haben m. M. n. ein Recht darauf.
Fast alle Medien schlagen den gleichen Ton diesbezüglich an und kommen zu dem selben Resultat, es gibt eine hohe Akzeptanz und dies kann man wohl kaum mit einer Minderheitenbewegung (Anarchisten) erklären und zuordnen. 

MfG


----------

